# に代わりまして



## Stolly969

Hello everyone!
I would like to ask about this form に代わりまして, used when there is a substitution. I think it is just a polite form of に代わって but I would like to have some more explanations about the form and the final まして.
Thank you very much!


----------



## 涼宮

Hello, here is my attempt for you 

You can use the polite form of a verb in te-form to make the whole sentence more polite.

Instance:

彼女は、テニスをしまして泳ぎましてバスケットボールをしたものでした。 
She used to practice basketball, swimming and tennis.

If you start with formal try to end it in formal do not mix.

As regard to に代わって you use it to express a substitution, you can also use it when you want to do a favor for someone else, like for instance:

彼が父親に代わって事業を営んでいます。He is managing the business for his father. (instead of his father he is managing the business)

私は母に代わってあなたに手紙を書いています。I am writing to you on behalf of my mother. 

ビルが数軒の家に代わってできた。The building replaced several houses. 

あなたに代わって買い物をして家を掃除して夕食を作ってあげる。I'll do your shopping, clean up the house, and cook your dinner for you. 

But as you noticied the thing before に代わって has to be a noun anything else. Because there are other usages for 代わる but this one has to be followed by a noun or a pronoun which will play the role of substitution.

Let us wait for natives' opinions perhaps they can give you a better explanation and correct any mistake I could have


----------



## Stolly969

Thank you very much ^_^
Mmm so まして is just the polite form of -て?
As in your example しまして instead of just して?


----------



## 涼宮

Yes, it is just the polite form, it is easier if you conjugate the formal way and not to think it as a different way.

泳ぎます > 泳ぎまして do it as if the end of formal way -す were a normal verb ending by it like 話す

します > しまして
学ぶ >学びます>学びまして

and so on.


----------



## Stolly969

Thank you very much, I really didn't remember this form :-S


----------



## fitter.happier

涼宮 said:


> Yes, it is just the polite form, it is easier if you conjugate the formal way and not to think it as a different way.
> 
> 泳ぎます > 泳ぎまして do it as if the end of formal way -す were a normal verb ending by it like 話す
> 
> します > しまして
> 学ぶ >学びます>学びまして
> 
> and so on.



Where did you get that from? I don't think I've ever seen 泳ぎまして or 学びまして.

The correct -te forms of those verbs are *泳いで* and *学んで* regardless of politeness. If you wanted to say "I had lunch and drank beer" you would just say 昼ご飯を食べ*て*、ビールを飲みました。

Also, the sentence you posted:



			
				涼宮 said:
			
		

> 彼女は、テニスをしまして泳ぎましてバスケットボールをしたものでした。



sounds wrong to me. I think you'd be better off saying テニスをしたり、泳いだり、〜〜たりしたもの*だ*。


----------



## Stolly969

fitter.happier what would you suggest for that -まして form?
Grazie mille


----------



## almostfreebird

It's hard to explain grammatically but,

"彼女は、テニスをしまして泳ぎましてバスケットボールをしたものでした。" sounds funny, 
too polite, however Rakugoka(落語家)　likely to speak that way to get a laugh.

"彼女は、テニスをしたり泳いだりバスケットボールをしたものでした。"　sounds natural.

You can also say:

"彼女は、テニス、水泳、それにバスケットボールをしたものでした。"


----------



## hkenneth

almostfreebird said:


> It's hard to explain grammatically but,
> 
> "彼女は、テニスをしまして泳ぎましてバスケットボールをしたものでした。" sounds funny,
> too polite, however Rakugoka(落語家)　likely to speak that way to get a laugh.
> 
> "彼女は、テニスをしたり泳いだりバスケットボールをしたものでした。"　sounds natural.
> 
> You can also say:
> 
> "彼女は、テニス、水泳、それにバスケットボールをしたものでした。"



BTW：What's the difference between したものでした and しました ​


----------



## Joyman

hkenneth said:


> BTW：What's the difference between したものでした and しました ​


したものでした　used to do
しました　did


----------

